# River Hill Winter, February 16th, 2013



## Ninja Storm (Dec 15, 2012)

This is not run by Felix Lee; currently the competition is run by Keaton Ellis and Ajay Mysore. Please expect a few changes from previous River Hill Winter Competitions.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RiverHillWinter2013

*PLEASE NOTE: * THERE IS A SNOW DATE, FEBRUARY 23RD. DO NOT RESERVE HOTELS OR OTHER THINGS BEFORE FEBRUARY 14TH. WE DO NOT WANT ANOTHER RIVER HILL WINTER 2012 TO HAPPEN.

And yeah. Pizza, cubing, and fun for a day.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Alright, have square-1 without me. i see how it is lol.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll probably be able to go


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2012)

I have to miss this, so thanks for not having a ton of BLD


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Kian (Dec 15, 2012)

People can reserve hotels. Except in special circumstances (prepayment, etc.) hotels let you cancel even up to a point on the day of your arrival.

As for my attendance, we'll see.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 15, 2012)

Kian said:


> People can reserve hotels. Except in special circumstances (prepayment, etc.) hotels let you cancel even up to a point on the day of your arrival.
> 
> As for my attendance, we'll see.



The note was more for people who happen to pay for their hotels early(dunno anyone who does, but precautions)


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

I can almost certainly go!  I will bring a bunch of ppl from my cube club.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 15, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> This is not run by Felix Lee; currently the competition is run by Keaton Ellis and Ajay Mysore. Please expect a few changes from previous River Hill Winter Competitions.



What kinda changes? ;D


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll probably be able to come. But no pyraminx =


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> *I'll probably be able to come*. But no pyraminx =


Yay


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'll probably be able to come. But no pyraminx =



Felix isn't in charge anymore xP



MirzaCubing said:


> What kinda changes? ;D



No idea. One thing is the complete lack of Pyraminx :3


----------



## cityzach (Dec 15, 2012)

Definitively not coming to this one haha, not after last year. (It's too far)


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 16, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Felix isn't in charge anymore xP
> 
> No idea. One thing is the complete lack of Pyraminx :3



but- but- pyraminx iz so ausumz! Oh well  at least there's blind. And 4x4.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 16, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Felix isn't in charge anymore xP
> 
> 
> 
> No idea. One thing is the complete lack of Pyraminx :3


I lost mine, dunno what happened to it


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll most likely be there.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 16, 2012)

99% sure i'm going


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2012)

My attendance is doubtful. I have the Monday and Tuesday that follow off from work, though, so we'll see.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2012)

Bob said:


> My attendance is doubtful. I have the Monday and Tuesday that follow off from work, though, so we'll see.





Kian said:


> People can reserve hotels. Except in special circumstances (prepayment, etc.) hotels let you cancel even up to a point on the day of your arrival.
> 
> As for my attendance, we'll see.



I'm gonna need a ride


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 2, 2013)

Now let's hope all the snow has passed so we don't have another RHWinter2012 >__>


----------



## cparlette (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be there again, last year was fun even though the snow made it a bit crazy.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that my family got tickets to the circus on the 23rd, so I'm really hoping there's no snow. And I'm hoping that my parents will give me an answer soon. I'll ask them again tonight if I remember.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 27, 2013)

Dodged a close one there! The SATs would have been re-scheduled to the day of the competition had they been postponed.

That would have screwed me over twice in a row .-.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a reminder that registration closes on Valentine's Day! Register by then, no exceptions!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 2, 2013)

Goals anyone?
I've started comparing myself to other cubers to make my goals more realistic:
2x2: sub-Noah Arthurs (5.78) avg, hopefully sub-Noah Arthurs (3.09) single
3x3: Sub-Justin Badua (13.71) avg, sub-Nathan Dwyer (10.50) single
4x4: Sub-Ryan Vall single (1:20.13), and that won't get me an average (i suck at 4x4)
5x5: sub- 3 minutes (no need for comparison there  )
OH: Sub-Justin Badua average (30.00), and sub-Henry Cohen Single (28.00)

Also, is anyone selling cubes at the competition? I'm looking to buy/trade LOTS OF CUBES


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 3, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Also, is anyone selling cubes at the competition? I'm looking to buy/trade LOTS OF CUBES



What do you have?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 3, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Also, is anyone selling cubes at the competition? I'm looking to buy/trade LOTS OF CUBES



What kind of cubes are you looking for?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 3, 2013)

Keaton, Ishmam, i'll Facebook/skype both of ya.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 13, 2013)

I WANT SUM GOLES


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 14, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I WANT SUM GOLES



My goals:

Aaron to come to Hillsdale.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 14, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> My goals:
> 
> Aaron to come to Hillsdale.



face the truth: IT'S NOT HAPPENING.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 14, 2013)

Goals: 
3x3: sub-10/sub-13
5x5: sub-1:45/sub-1:50

And that's all I care about for this comp, lol.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 14, 2013)

2x2 - sub 5
3x3 - sub 14
4x4 - Ishmam Mirza
5x5 - sub 2
OH - sub 25
BLD - sub 1
squ1 - sub 30


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been conversing with Ajay about this. 

Currently Accuweather is reporting very little accumulation.
Weather.com is reporting constant snow from midnight Friday to 3:00pm Saturday, but is stating ~1-2 inches of accumulation.
Wunderground is reporting ~1 inch Friday evening but none Saturday.

KEEP POSTED WITH THIS THREAD, I will update this post when I get more conclusive things about the competition.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 15, 2013)

Maryland weather is so unpredictable :/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 15, 2013)

Kahler Hall Open 2013?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 15, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kahler Hall Open 2013?



Unlikely. Ajay wants to get out an announcement tomorrow morning about the state of the competition. If we cancel, it'll simply be February 23rd instead.

EDIT: The competition is ON!


----------



## flee135 (Feb 15, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kahler Hall Open 2013?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 15, 2013)

Skullush said:


> 4x4 - *Ishmam Mirza*



You just took it too far =.=


Goals:
3x3 - sub-14 average
4x4 - sub-50 average
5x5 - sub-1:50 average


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 15, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> You just took it too far =.=
> 
> 
> Goals:
> ...



Your goal should be "4x4 - Kevin Costello III" ;3


----------



## KCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Your goal should be "4x4 - Kevin Costello III" ;3



Lol
I stepped in some dog poop today, so aparentley im gonna have good luck tomorrow


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 16, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Lol
> I stepped in some dog poop today, so aparentley im gonna have good luck tomorrow



NAR?


----------



## KCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> NAR?


Hopefully


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 16, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Hopefully



Break NAR at my comp too  3 Rounds :3


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Lol
> I stepped in some dog poop today, so aparentley im gonna have good luck tomorrow



This is what I do!!! The day before Harvard Spring 2013, I had the worst luck, and then I had my best competition.

Anyway, good luck Kevin! I'll be rooting for you from a chess tournament :/


----------



## KCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> This is what I do!!! The day before Harvard Spring 2013, I had the worst luck, and then I had my best competition.
> 
> Anyway, good luck Kevin! I'll be rooting for you from a chess tournament :/


Thanks noah!


----------



## KCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

Leaving now, see you all there!


----------



## uvafan (Feb 16, 2013)

Leaving soon, so excited!


----------



## Skullush (Feb 16, 2013)

Yay for no snow on the ground
I'll be leaving in a half hour or so


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 16, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOO 11.25 average3x3! 1:37 average5x5! 

This was a good competition!


----------



## uvafan (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2013)

I heard Rowe got 4x4 NAR single 31.65.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 17, 2013)

All I care is if anyone pushed me to 6th in NAR for sq1. Corey?


----------



## Skullush (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes Rowe got NAR single, all I know is it was a 31
And no brandon, no one got a sub20 avg


----------



## jonlin (Feb 17, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Yes Rowe got NAR single, all I know is it was a 31
> And no brandon, no one got a sub20 avg



It was 31.25 if I'm aware.
I was judging Kevin Cost. III at the time

EDIT: I failed, guys


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 17, 2013)

jonlin said:


> It was 31.25 if I'm aware.
> I was judging Kevin Cost. III at the time
> 
> EDIT: I failed, guys



It was 31.65

Me: Should I film Rowe? Nah, don't think it'll be an exceptionally fast solve.
-*gets NAR*
Me: -_______- What was I thinking?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 17, 2013)

SUCH A FUN COMP.  gonna truly miss all of ya


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 17, 2013)

I guess this is what I get for not practicing (or having a blue center cap on my main). Lots of annoying kids. Thank the almighty Lord Jesus above for the judge in the pink shirt.

(ade, mike 

oh, and if anybody cares, my OH results were sup20 and 3x3 ranged from about 11.6-12.6. I've pretty much decided that I'm done trying to cube competitively. I'm only gonna attend larger scale comps (such as Nats/Worlds) so I can hang out with old friends. I haven't been active on the forums or in terms of practice in months - not due to discouragement, just a general lack of interest in getting faster. I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks for being such a great community to me and helping me create even greater memories. I'll see you all in Vegas.



Spoiler



p.s. if anybody is wondering if I'll still host my annual comp, I'm gonna take it into consideration over the next couple months and if I decide to do it I'll talk it over with my delegate and make a formal announcment on this forum.



also, if anybody has xbox live and plays Black Ops 2, feel free to add me @Saint Ernesto. most of my irl friends are k/d whores and i need some people to play with who care more about getting the W than going 169-0.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 18, 2013)

nlCuber22 said:


> I've pretty much decided that I'm done trying to cube competitively. I'm only gonna attend larger scale comps (such as Nats/Worlds) so I can hang out with old friends.



noooooooo Ethan  See you in Vegas!


----------



## cparlette (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there a reason the results haven't been posted yet? Just curious, since it seems like most other competition have the results posted either the same day or the next day.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 21, 2013)

cparlette said:


> Is there a reason the results haven't been posted yet? Just curious, since it seems like most other competition have the results posted either the same day or the next day.


felix said the organizer will send them in by today, but this is getting ridiculous. The results should be sent in the night of the competition and if not early the next day. Sorry if I'm offending anybody who reads this but this is just stupid.


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rowe Hessler* - 33.44 & 32.86 4x4x4 singles - River Hill Winter 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]owysp1C7A8Y[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 33.44



L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' L B L B L2 B' D' B F L U u2 r2 u2 D' B' F D2 F u2 D' f2 U R' F2 r D' B' R u r' L2 R2 f' D F'

x2 // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U' D' r U' r2' // yellow
x r' U' r U r' U2' l (z x') U l z' U r U2 r' // white
3 cross dedges
z' U2 r' F // WO
U x' l' 3r' D' // WB
U R U' 3R' U x' // WG
last 4 centres
U2 r 3R2 U r2' // orange
U' 3R U2 r 3r2' U' r2 U r2' // green / RB
U2' 3R U2 r // red / blue
finish cross
3r' U' x' 3l' 2R U R U' r' // WR
U L (x' z') // cross
finish edges
2U // YG
L' U L 2U2 R U' R' // YO
y' L' U' L R U' R' // YB
y' R U R' F R' F' R u // YR
U R U' R' u' // OB
F R' F' R u // GR / GO
3x3x3
R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // wOB
U R U R2' U' R // wGO
U' y' U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // wGR
R U' R' y' U' R' U R // wRB
3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	33.44	146	4.37	173	5.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.05	18	5.90	22	7.21		Step 1/Redux	13.2%	19.1%	19.1%
Step 2	4.80	14	2.92	19	3.96		Step 2/Redux	20.7%	14.9%	16.5%
Step 3	5.00	18	3.60	23	4.60		Step 3/Redux	21.6%	19.1%	20.0%
Step 4	2.30	10	4.35	12	5.22		Step 4/Redux	9.9%	10.6%	10.4%
Step 5	7.99	34	4.26	39	4.88		Step 5/Redux	34.5%	36.2%	33.9%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.14	94	4.06	115	4.97	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69.2%	64.4%	66.5%[/COLOR]

F2L	5.70	28	4.91	32	5.61		F2L/3x3		55.3%	53.8%	55.2%
LL	4.60	24	5.22	26	5.65		LL/3x3		44.7%	46.2%	44.8%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.30	52	5.05	58	5.63	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	30.8%	35.6%	33.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' L B L B L2 B' D' B F L U u2 r2 u2 D' B' F D2 F u2 D' f2 U R' F2 r D' B' R u r' L2 R2 f' D F'

x2 // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U' D' r U' r2' // yellow
x r' U' r U r' U' U' l (z x') U l z' U r U2 r' // white
3 cross dedges
z' U2 r' F // WO
U x' l' 3r' D' // WB
U R U' r r' r 3r' x' F // WG
last 4 centres
U2 r 3r' 3r' r2 U r2' // orange
U' 3r r' U2 r 3r2' U' r2 U r2' // green
U' U' 3r r' U2 r // red / blue
finish cross
3r' U' x' 3l' 2R U R U' r' // WR
U L (x' z') // cross
finish edges
u' U' u2 // YG
L' U L u' u' U U R U' R' // YO
y' L' U' L R U' R' // YB
y' R U R' F R' F' R u // YR
U R U' R' u' // OB
F R' F' R u // GR / GO
3x3x3
R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // wOB
U R U R2' U' R // wGO
U' y' U R' U' R U' U' R' U R2 // wGR
U' R' y' U' R' U R // wRB
3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 32.86



D' B D F U2 F' L D' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 L U2 r2 D B r2 f2 B2 D' B2 U' r2 L2 B D r f2 U r' F' u2 U' f D2 F U2 r

z y // inspection
1st 2 centres 
r 3d U r U l // yellow
x' r U r' y r U' r' (x' y) U' r' z U' l' U2 l // white
3 cross dedges
(z' x) r U' // WR
x' R U R' U r' U' r 3r U' // WB
x2' U r U2' r2' U L' // WG
last 4 centres
U' 3r2' U2 3R' U' r // red
3r2' U 3r2 r U r' U' r2 U2' r2' // blue
U2 3R U2 3R' r U' r' // orange / green
finish cross
U x' r2 // WO
U R U' r2' // fix centres
x U2 L (z' y') // cross
finish edges
u' // YO
U2' R' U' R2 U' R' // RB / YB
y' U2 F R' F' R u // OB
U2 R U' R' u' // GO
F R' F' R u // YR
U R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR / YG
3x3x3
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // wGO
y' U' R U R' U' y' R' U R // wGR
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // wOB
y R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' // wRB
U 3r U2 R' U' R U' 3r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.86	157	4.78	187	5.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	4.23	18	4.26	22	5.20		Step 1/Redux	17.2%	17.3%	17.2%
Step 2	4.54	17	3.74	21	4.63		Step 2/Redux	18.5%	16.3%	16.4%
Step 3	5.47	24	4.39	32	5.85		Step 3/Redux	22.3%	23.1%	25.0%
Step 4	2.47	8	3.24	9	3.64		Step 4/Redux	10.1%	7.7%	7.0%
Step 5	7.86	37	4.71	44	5.60		Step 5/Redux	32.0%	35.6%	34.4%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	24.57	104	4.23	128	5.21	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	74.8%	66.2%	68.4%[/COLOR]

F2L	5.06	31	6.13	37	7.31		F2L/3x3		61.0%	58.5%	62.7%
LL	3.23	22	6.81	22	6.81		LL/3x3		39.0%	41.5%	37.3%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.29	53	6.39	59	7.12	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	25.2%	33.8%	31.6%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B D F U2 F' L D' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 L U2 r2 D B r2 f2 B2 D' B2 U' r2 L2 B D r f2 U r' F' u2 U' f D2 F U2 r

z y // inspection
1st 2 centres 
r 3d U r U l // yellow
x' r U r' y r U' r' (x' y) U' r' z U' l' U2 l // white
3 cross dedges
(z' x) r U' // WR
x' R U R' U r' U' r 3r U' // WB
x2' U r U' U' r2' U L' // WG
last 4 centres
U' 3r' 3r' U U 3r' r U' r // red
3r2' 3r' 3r U 3r' 3r' r U r' U' r2 U' U' r2' // blue
U2 3r r' U2 r 3r' r U' r' // orange / green
finish cross
U (l r) // WO
U R U' (r' l') // fix centres
U2 L (z' y') // cross
finish edges
u' // YO
U' x' (z x) U' U' y' U R' U' R2 U' R' // RB / YB
3d U F R' F' R u // OB
U U R U' R' u' // GO
F R' F' R u // YR
U R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR / YG
3x3x3
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // wGO
U' y' R U R' U' y' R' U R // wGR
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // wOB
y R2 U' U' R' U' R U' R2' // wRB
U 3r U2 R' U' R U' 3r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean of 2 (lol)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	33.15	152	4.57	180	5.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.64	18	4.95	22	6.04		Step 1/Redux	15.3%	18.2%	18.1%
Step 2	4.67	16	3.32	20	4.28		Step 2/Redux	19.6%	15.7%	16.5%
Step 3	5.24	21	4.01	28	5.25		Step 3/Redux	21.9%	21.2%	22.6%
Step 4	2.39	9	3.77	11	4.40		Step 4/Redux	10.0%	9.1%	8.6%
Step 5	7.93	36	4.48	42	5.24		Step 5/Redux	33.2%	35.9%	34.2%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.86	99	4.15	122	5.09	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	72.0%	65.3%	67.5%[/COLOR]
											
F2L	5.38	30	5.48	35	6.41		F2L/3x3		57.9%	56.2%	59.0%
LL	3.92	23	5.87	24	6.13		LL/3x3		42.1%	43.8%	41.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.29	53	5.65	59	6.29	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	28.0%	34.7%	32.5%[/COLOR]
```


----------

